# my brother uses up all the bandwidth



## needthathelp (May 11, 2010)

he spends all day downloading movies, shows and streams videos. often playing games as well. he is directly connected to the router>modem while i am still connected through wireless. what can i do besides destroying his computer? anything i can do with my isp?


----------



## Phxprovost (May 11, 2010)

drop a tip to the RIAA and MPAA?

depending on the firmware on your router you can change the speed of his line, block ip's of streaming sites and close down torrent ports


----------



## Altered (May 11, 2010)

Set the priorities in the admin panel of the router. Several ways to fix that in there all the way up to and including killing his connection at a certain time.


----------



## needthathelp (May 11, 2010)

Phxprovost said:


> drop a tip to the RIAA and MPAA?
> 
> depending on the firmware on your router you can change the speed of his line, block ip's of streaming sites and close down torrent ports



i'll think about dropping the tip 
but is there anything i can do that would allow both of us to use the internet just as fast besides upgrading my service or is that the only way to go?


----------



## Phxprovost (May 11, 2010)

needthathelp said:


> i'll think about dropping the tip
> but is there anything i can do that would allow both of us to use the internet just as fast besides upgrading my service or is that the only way to go?



thing about upgrading to a better service, his downloads are just going to scale to that increase of bandwidth....so your gonna be paying more just to be in the same position


----------



## TVman (May 11, 2010)

go tell you mommy


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 11, 2010)

If you have the login credentials to the router you can setup priorites like altered said. just get his MAC address and yours and setup how much upload and download speeds both PCs can run


----------



## needthathelp (May 11, 2010)

^doubt my parents care. 



Phxprovost said:


> thing about upgrading to a better service, his downloads are just going to scale to that increase of bandwidth....so your gonna be paying more just to be in the same position



would it be the same story if i directly connected to the router?


----------



## Solaris17 (May 11, 2010)

needthathelp said:


> ^doubt my parents care.
> 
> 
> 
> would it be the same story if i directly connected to the router?



yes. go to IP chicken...that is your IP. now log into router. their should be a section for internet usuage times. if its just you and your bro. their will be 2 ip's yours and his. next to his start blocking his ass.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 11, 2010)

what type of router is it?


----------



## Phxprovost (May 11, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> yes. go to IP chicken...that is your IP. now log into router. their should be a section for internet usuage times. if its just you and your bro. their will be 2 ip's yours and his. next to his start blocking his ass.



he needs his internal ip bro 

Open command prompt and enter ipconfig


----------



## needthathelp (May 11, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> what type of router is it?



a crappy belkin.

i'll see what i can do with the info i got. thanks for the tips.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 11, 2010)

Im not familiar with that type of router.

Check to see what your default gateway is by typing "ipconfig /all" at the command prompt


----------



## needthathelp (May 11, 2010)

default gateway is 192.168.2.1


----------



## angelkiller (May 11, 2010)

*What is the exact model number of your router?* I know you don't know it. Go pick it up and check.

All you need here is some decent QoS rules. Basically, you tell the router to put all of your internet traffic as high priority and/or all of his traffic as low priority. Then it doesn't matter what he does, the router makes sure your traffic goes through, even if that cuts into your brother's traffic. (which is what you want.)

I ask about the model number, because I want to know if your router supports alternative firmwares, like Tomato or DD-WRT. I know that Tomato has the QoS feature and I'm pretty sure DD-WRT has it too. And you can put a password on the router too just in case he figures this out.


----------



## needthathelp (May 11, 2010)

angelkiller said:


> *What is the exact model number of your router?* I know you don't know it. Go pick it up and check.
> 
> All you need here is some decent QoS rules. Basically, you tell the router to put all of your internet traffic as high priority and/or all of his traffic as low priority. Then it doesn't matter what he does, the router makes sure your traffic goes through, even if that cuts into your brother's traffic. (which is what you want.)
> 
> I ask about the model number, because I want to know if your router supports alternative firmwares, like Tomato or DD-WRT. I know that Tomato has the QoS feature and I'm pretty sure DD-WRT has it too. And you can put a password on the router too just in case he figures this out.



belkin wireless G model f5d7230-4
is there a tut on how to change the internet traffic?


----------



## angelkiller (May 11, 2010)

needthathelp said:


> belkin wireless G model f5d7230-4
> is there a tut on how to change the internet traffic?


I'll walk you through it.

One last question, there should be a version number somewhere near the model number. What is it? (I pray it's v3000 or less)


----------



## codyjansen (May 11, 2010)

how old are you and your brother if you dont mind me asking


----------



## Gilletter (May 17, 2010)

just cut his wire!   --- to above poster... wow... never thought I'd see someone from that part of Oregon on TPU


----------



## Trigger911 (May 17, 2010)

Learn about QOS ... set it up and turn on wmm (or WWM) i cant remember what its called but make your mac addy the number 1
and check his clients for ports and throttle the bandwidth i had problems with my dad and porn lmao ... might want to go the smart way and remote in your bros pc might not want to touch the keyboard hahaha


----------



## r9 (May 17, 2010)

Check if router has QOS - quality of service options than you could limit download and upload by IP.
If not than you need bandwidth controller software but in that case your computer must make the connection and than share internet through second LAN card to the router. More difficult and your PC must stay on for other computer to have internet.


----------



## Trigger911 (May 17, 2010)

r9 said:


> Check if router has QOS - quality of service options than you could limit download and upload by IP.
> If not than you need bandwidth controller software but in that case your computer must make the connection and than share internet through second LAN card to the router. More difficult and your PC must stay on for other computer to have internet.



LOL i spazed out once and did that to my family but yea it was pretty funny ICS can be very screwy  but it wasnt with my connection


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 18, 2010)

if you are feeling sinister and are savvy enough you could write a quick batch file that instantly cuts off your brothers internets at the click of a button


----------



## timta2 (May 18, 2010)

I used to use a program called "Throttled" on my Mac that really helped in this situation where I shared bandwidth with my roomate. I just set the limit at %50 of our total bandwidth. My computer was never able to use more than half of the bandwidth after that. I'm not sure if there is a Windows program that will work as well but maybe you can search around. Here is one for starters...
http://www.netlimiter.com/


----------



## exodusprime1337 (May 18, 2010)

i would say it's unlikely he's using it all, one thing that i found with family members whom dl torrents is that they leave the upload speed at a rediculous level in utorrent, my brother has crap dling all the time, and i finally went up and capped it at 100Kb for upload and i've had very little issue.  I find myself with 10 or 15 cued torrents at any given time as i'm dlin'g digital copies of the games i have on cd becaues i'm too lazy to rip them myself and to be honest, pirates have been doing it better than i could.  P.S. I own these games, just don't want the discs anymores.


----------



## Hellfire (May 18, 2010)

heehee I had a similar problem before, I just set up an untangle box, but I doubt you have that luxuary.


----------



## Benetanegia (May 18, 2010)

We had the same problem at home (except that it was reciprocal, between me, my brother and my father) and after trying limiting IPs, using proxies, etc, etc, we easily solved it when our router died and we replaced it with the D-Link 4300 router. I have to say that I was skeptic about their claim of being able to control the traffic, but it does and wonderfully too. No matter if two PCs are downloading a game from Steam, or loading youtube videos or downloading drivers or whatever, the third one can play without any issues. Bandwidth is excelent for everyone. You don't even notice what the other person is doing. Extrictly speaking, I do notice if they are downloading something if I'm playing CSS, because ping goes from 15 ms to 25 ms in a 12 mbit connection, but that's because CSS pig is superstable and I know the number from evey server I use to play. Gameplay is unnaffected. It used to jump to 100+ on the other rounter. In other games is imposible to notice.

There are many routers with this active traffic controling. IMO they are worth every extra penny you pay for them (at least the 4300) and they usually cost only 25€ more than the typical non-garbage router so...


----------



## Trigger911 (May 19, 2010)

For better help this site is pretty noob friendly .... http://portforward.com/  ... alll kinds of guides learn to control your foot print.


----------



## DaMulta (May 19, 2010)

start downloading like he does, and slow all of his stuff down. Turn up your upload speed to unlimited when your downloading a torrent:>P


----------

